# Rubber grommets for temp probes... help!!!!



## mowin (Jun 26, 2016)

I know i seen a thread were someone made silicone grommets for there temp probes. 
I've search and searched,  but can't find it.   

Tired of my maverick probes going bad because there pinched by the pit door.( at least that's what I'm blaming it on).  Got a Igrill2 and refuse to use it until I can get holes drilled and grommets in place.   

Any suggestions??


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 26, 2016)

Go to ereplacementparts.com and order the WSM probe grommet. Works great.


----------



## lemans (Jun 26, 2016)

But you have to drill a 1 1/4 inch hole in the center section to use it.. A step bit that big is like $65.00 at Home Depot


----------



## joe black (Jun 26, 2016)

You can get a 1/2" cable connector in the electrical dept. at Lowe's for a couple of bucks.  It takes about a 7/8" hole and has a rubber grommet in the center.  2 probes will fit with no problem and the lock nut will keep them from slipping.  This is the same unit that a lot of the custom builders use.  I like the way mine works....no cable problems.


----------



## mowin (Jun 26, 2016)

Not a issue.  I have hole saws that go up to 6”.  But i'd rather not drill holes thst big into my pit.


----------



## lemans (Jun 26, 2016)

Oops found one on Amazon for 14$


----------



## mowin (Jun 26, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> You can get a 1/2" cable connector in the electrical dept. at Lowe's for a couple of bucks.  It takes about a 7/8" hole and has a rubber grommet in the center.  2 probes will fit with no problem and the lock nut will keep them from slipping.  This is the same unit that a lot of the custom builders use.  I like the way mine works....no cable problems.



Now thats a option worth looking into.   Thanks.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 26, 2016)

Lemans said:


> But you have to drill a 1 1/4 inch hole in the center section to use it.. A step bit that big is like $65.00 at Home Depot



You can get a set of two step bits from Harbor Frieght for $15. Or you can use a 1 1/4" hole saw, which at Ace hardware is $3. Also the Home Depot in my town has the step bit requires for under $20, hole saw for around $5. 

Best mod I ever made, on my WSM, and mini WSM's and when not in use its sealed. 

I used all types of brass Ferrell fittings, lamp parts etc. they do work, but you have to cap them when not in use. Which isn't that big of a deal, until you lose whatever you plug the hole with and are camping in the middle of no where. Then it's down to crumpled up tin foil or whatever else you have...


----------



## cmayna (Jun 26, 2016)

mowin said:


> I know i seen a thread were someone made silicone grommets for there temp probes.
> I've search and searched, but can't find it.
> 
> Tired of my maverick probes going bad because there pinched by the pit door.( at least that's what I'm blaming it on). Got a Igrill2 and refuse to use it until I can get holes drilled and grommets in place.
> ...


What is the diameter of your temp probe?  My Maverick probes are only maybe 1/8' diameter at which I might drill a 1/4" hole and install a rubber grommet which you can obtain at your local auto store.  I don't understand why you would need to such a large hole as suggested by others, unless I'm just not getting it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 26, 2016)

cmayna said:


> What is the diameter of your temp probe?  My Maverick probes are only maybe 1/8' diameter at which I might drill a 1/4" hole and install a rubber grommet which you can obtain at your local auto store.  I don't understand why you would need to such a large hole as suggested by others, unless I'm just not getting it.



Craig,

It's the size of the silicone Weber grommet. The Weber grommet not only allows you to use one probe, it also has a slot so those of us that run 1-4 probes or more can run all the wires through it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 26, 2016)

Here this thread shows the Weber grommet 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/194118/mini-mod-monday


----------



## cmayna (Jun 27, 2016)

Ah hah!   Thanks for the clarification.  Now I understand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 27, 2016)

I've been looking for a way to that with my MES, but I'm just not sure about the insulation in the walls.  Has anybody done this mod with a MES???

Gary


----------



## gonavy (Jun 27, 2016)

Why are you going through all that, what are you worried about...really you don't need to do all that, just drill a 1/4 inch hole and put the probes through, more then big enough..I use a Maverick 733 and both probe fit fine, it's right above the grates, below the stack on my Ok Joe horizontal, I hang my sending unit on the rack handle, works fine.  You not going to lose any smoke, I never see anything coming out, a hole that small is nothing, any air coming in..so what, if air from a hole that small is messing with your fire, you got way bigger problem...lol....  Your smoker doesn't need to be air tight, besides closing the door down on your probe wire was letting in way more then a small hole would, that was the entire lid not closing down.  Stop sweating, drill the hole and forget grommlets, rubber what ever...etc...just not needed imho...


----------



## cmayna (Jun 27, 2016)

I would like to see a few photo's with the leads going through that ever so large grommet.  Still can't see why it needs to be so big.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 27, 2016)

cmayna said:


> I would like to see a few photo's with the leads going through that ever so large grommet.  Still can't see why it needs to be so big.



I can supply that. In a few. The reasoning is you run multiple probes into the smoker, then all that's in the slot is the wires from the probes. You could probably do the same with the little hole, but that's the one I use for my pit temp. 

Give me a few minutes and I will set up the photo shoot. Probes are picky models. The logging has to be right, proper scenery, can't be to hot can't be to cold, blah blah blah!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 27, 2016)

Okay here ya go. The small
Hole is for pit temp at grate level, if that's where you put the grommet. The slotted hole is for, as far as I can tell at least 9 (stacked nicely in a line sealed probe wires. I'm sure you could cram more in there if you wanted...













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 27, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 27, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 27, 2016)

One more note, the silicone grommet is not abrasive. So the wires don't get chewed up like the other options. Yes I lost a few 732 probes to metal on metal back in the day!


----------



## tbrtt1 (Jun 27, 2016)

I agree with GoNavy above. Drill a small hole. I use strip magnet to cover mine. 












IMG_4664.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Jun 6, 2016






Not the best picture but a 1/4 inch hole ain't gonna mess up your temps.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 28, 2016)

Take a look at the link just below my signature - it's my original lamp rod grommet mod for WSM's but they will work on anything. I can put two 90° maverick proves through each one no problem, and best of all for under $5 you can make as many as you want/need and place them where you want them.


----------



## mowin (Jun 26, 2016)

I know i seen a thread were someone made silicone grommets for there temp probes. 
I've search and searched,  but can't find it.   

Tired of my maverick probes going bad because there pinched by the pit door.( at least that's what I'm blaming it on).  Got a Igrill2 and refuse to use it until I can get holes drilled and grommets in place.   

Any suggestions??


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 26, 2016)

Go to ereplacementparts.com and order the WSM probe grommet. Works great.


----------



## lemans (Jun 26, 2016)

But you have to drill a 1 1/4 inch hole in the center section to use it.. A step bit that big is like $65.00 at Home Depot


----------



## joe black (Jun 26, 2016)

You can get a 1/2" cable connector in the electrical dept. at Lowe's for a couple of bucks.  It takes about a 7/8" hole and has a rubber grommet in the center.  2 probes will fit with no problem and the lock nut will keep them from slipping.  This is the same unit that a lot of the custom builders use.  I like the way mine works....no cable problems.


----------



## mowin (Jun 26, 2016)

Not a issue.  I have hole saws that go up to 6”.  But i'd rather not drill holes thst big into my pit.


----------



## lemans (Jun 26, 2016)

Oops found one on Amazon for 14$


----------



## mowin (Jun 26, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> You can get a 1/2" cable connector in the electrical dept. at Lowe's for a couple of bucks.  It takes about a 7/8" hole and has a rubber grommet in the center.  2 probes will fit with no problem and the lock nut will keep them from slipping.  This is the same unit that a lot of the custom builders use.  I like the way mine works....no cable problems.



Now thats a option worth looking into.   Thanks.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 26, 2016)

Lemans said:


> But you have to drill a 1 1/4 inch hole in the center section to use it.. A step bit that big is like $65.00 at Home Depot



You can get a set of two step bits from Harbor Frieght for $15. Or you can use a 1 1/4" hole saw, which at Ace hardware is $3. Also the Home Depot in my town has the step bit requires for under $20, hole saw for around $5. 

Best mod I ever made, on my WSM, and mini WSM's and when not in use its sealed. 

I used all types of brass Ferrell fittings, lamp parts etc. they do work, but you have to cap them when not in use. Which isn't that big of a deal, until you lose whatever you plug the hole with and are camping in the middle of no where. Then it's down to crumpled up tin foil or whatever else you have...


----------



## cmayna (Jun 26, 2016)

mowin said:


> I know i seen a thread were someone made silicone grommets for there temp probes.
> I've search and searched, but can't find it.
> 
> Tired of my maverick probes going bad because there pinched by the pit door.( at least that's what I'm blaming it on). Got a Igrill2 and refuse to use it until I can get holes drilled and grommets in place.
> ...


What is the diameter of your temp probe?  My Maverick probes are only maybe 1/8' diameter at which I might drill a 1/4" hole and install a rubber grommet which you can obtain at your local auto store.  I don't understand why you would need to such a large hole as suggested by others, unless I'm just not getting it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 26, 2016)

cmayna said:


> What is the diameter of your temp probe?  My Maverick probes are only maybe 1/8' diameter at which I might drill a 1/4" hole and install a rubber grommet which you can obtain at your local auto store.  I don't understand why you would need to such a large hole as suggested by others, unless I'm just not getting it.



Craig,

It's the size of the silicone Weber grommet. The Weber grommet not only allows you to use one probe, it also has a slot so those of us that run 1-4 probes or more can run all the wires through it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 26, 2016)

Here this thread shows the Weber grommet 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/194118/mini-mod-monday


----------



## cmayna (Jun 27, 2016)

Ah hah!   Thanks for the clarification.  Now I understand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 27, 2016)

I've been looking for a way to that with my MES, but I'm just not sure about the insulation in the walls.  Has anybody done this mod with a MES???

Gary


----------



## gonavy (Jun 27, 2016)

Why are you going through all that, what are you worried about...really you don't need to do all that, just drill a 1/4 inch hole and put the probes through, more then big enough..I use a Maverick 733 and both probe fit fine, it's right above the grates, below the stack on my Ok Joe horizontal, I hang my sending unit on the rack handle, works fine.  You not going to lose any smoke, I never see anything coming out, a hole that small is nothing, any air coming in..so what, if air from a hole that small is messing with your fire, you got way bigger problem...lol....  Your smoker doesn't need to be air tight, besides closing the door down on your probe wire was letting in way more then a small hole would, that was the entire lid not closing down.  Stop sweating, drill the hole and forget grommlets, rubber what ever...etc...just not needed imho...


----------



## cmayna (Jun 27, 2016)

I would like to see a few photo's with the leads going through that ever so large grommet.  Still can't see why it needs to be so big.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 27, 2016)

cmayna said:


> I would like to see a few photo's with the leads going through that ever so large grommet.  Still can't see why it needs to be so big.



I can supply that. In a few. The reasoning is you run multiple probes into the smoker, then all that's in the slot is the wires from the probes. You could probably do the same with the little hole, but that's the one I use for my pit temp. 

Give me a few minutes and I will set up the photo shoot. Probes are picky models. The logging has to be right, proper scenery, can't be to hot can't be to cold, blah blah blah!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 27, 2016)

Okay here ya go. The small
Hole is for pit temp at grate level, if that's where you put the grommet. The slotted hole is for, as far as I can tell at least 9 (stacked nicely in a line sealed probe wires. I'm sure you could cram more in there if you wanted...













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 27, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 27, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 27, 2016)

One more note, the silicone grommet is not abrasive. So the wires don't get chewed up like the other options. Yes I lost a few 732 probes to metal on metal back in the day!


----------



## tbrtt1 (Jun 27, 2016)

I agree with GoNavy above. Drill a small hole. I use strip magnet to cover mine. 












IMG_4664.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Jun 6, 2016






Not the best picture but a 1/4 inch hole ain't gonna mess up your temps.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 28, 2016)

Take a look at the link just below my signature - it's my original lamp rod grommet mod for WSM's but they will work on anything. I can put two 90° maverick proves through each one no problem, and best of all for under $5 you can make as many as you want/need and place them where you want them.


----------

